# Spanish?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

loggg, 

what a great question!!!!! it is so important to know spanish, french or other kitchen languages! besidse knowing what everyone is saying you can instruct clearly, share ideas and get things done.


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

How much of an advantage do you think it is to know Spanish (or any other language)as a cook/chef? Do you think more opportunities come to bilingual cooks/chefs?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

In this country the most important foreign language to learn is Spainish. Sure, it is important to know all the French culinary terms, but for everyday communication, Spanish is the most important. Here in Chicago many restaurants are made up of mostly Hispanic people and it seems to be a trend throughout the country.


----------

